# Marta from Amtrak to Airport in ATL?



## guest (Jan 21, 2007)

Taking Crescent to ATL to catch a flight (and yes lots of time between). Does anyone know if MARTA light rail serves the Amtrak station?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 21, 2007)

guest said:


> Taking Crescent to ATL to catch a flight (and yes lots of time between). Does anyone know if MARTA light rail serves the Amtrak station?


MARTA doesn't have any light rail, only heavy rail. Sadly the heavy rail does not serve the Amtrak station, even though it does connect quite nicely with the airport at it's southernmost end. You can however catch the #23 bus, which runs right by the Amtrak station. That bus will connect directly with the North/South line at the Arts Center Station. The transfer there is within the paid area, so it is a free transfer.


----------



## George Harris (Jan 21, 2007)

I have done the MARTA in between Airport and Amtrak a couple of times, but it was about 10 years ago. I looked at a map and decided where the nearest station was to Amtrak and hoofed it. Don't remember now which station or how long the walk, but seems to me it was about a 15 to 20 minute walk. Not to do if you have much to carry or in mid summer unless you enjoy the bathed in sweat feeling. The airport end is easy. If you decide to take a taxi, better have the address of the Amtrak station. It has fallen out of the conciousness of a lot of the drivers there.

George


----------



## Irv (Jan 21, 2007)

guest said:


> Taking Crescent to ATL to catch a flight (and yes lots of time between). Does anyone know if MARTA light rail serves the Amtrak station?


MARTA's Arts Center station is about 9 tenths of a mile south of the AMTRAK station, at 1255 West Peachtree St. Weather permitting, not too bad a walk.

From Arts Center, it's about a 22 minute ride to the airport. MARTA station is inside the airport terminal itself. No change of trains needed. Fare is $1.75

'


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 22, 2007)

AlanB said:


> guest said:
> 
> 
> > Taking Crescent to ATL to catch a flight (and yes lots of time between). Does anyone know if MARTA light rail serves the Amtrak station?
> ...



Two things have changed since you were here, Alan.

One, the Arts Center Station is now no longer within a paid area.. On boarding the bus at the Amtrak station you do now have to ask for a transfer from the bus to the train at that station. This has not been in effect but for a few months. (NOTE to guest---board the bus on the same side of the street as the station is located.)

Parenthetically since I have a monthly pass that means I swipe the card both when I board the bus at my apartment and again when I enter the area where the trains are at the Arts Center Station.

Secondly, there is now an additional bus, the #110, which can take one from the Amtrak station to the Arts Center Station. In fact, it continues on into town to the state capital from the Arts Center Station , replacing the former #10, but that is irrelevant to getting to the airport.

The extension of #10 from the downtown state capital to Arts Center to becoming #110 State captial to Lenox Station is even more recent than the transfer noted above. It actually gives people me like me additional bus service. No #23 schedules were discontinued as a result of this. Especially helpful on weekends when service is more thin.

Finally, it is fairly short walk with light luggage to the Arts Center but it begins by turning right from the station's front waiting room and walking UPHILL, keep that in mind. If you do walk, stay on the Amtrak side of Peachtree Street until you see Peachtree Circle Shell (on the left), then walk past that and to turn right down West Peachtree and then the Arts Center Station is not far downhill from that.

George Harris is correct about cab drivers not understanding where Amtrak is (or many other things) in Atlanta. I remember being at the MARTA Arts Center Station one morning and a man was asking "Which is the train to New Orleans?".He had told the cabbie he wanted the "train station" so the cabbie brought him to Marta. Atlantans, for whatever reason, call our train "the train" rather than "the subway"--don't know why. Of course much of it is elevated.


----------



## Rafi (Jan 22, 2007)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Atlantans, for whatever reason, call our train "the train" rather than "the subway"--don't know why. Of course much of it is elevated.


Bill,

I've also noticed this whenever I go to Atlanta, and it really makes me chuckle every time, especially when I tell people that I took the train from Baltimore and they imagine me on a subway for the entire trip. <grin>

It really does amaze me how far out of the consciousness Amtrak has fallen in Atlanta.

-Rafi


----------



## Irv (Jan 22, 2007)

I suppose it would be helpful to add: unlike many train stations, Atl. AMTRAK is not in a run-down part of town. During daylight hours, walking shouldn't be dangerous - if you watch out for the insane drivers. Hey, they ran over their favorite author, Margaret Mitchell. No way they're going to stop for you 

Upside to the walk: the High Museum of Art, plus several places to get lunch along the way.

Also, the second MARTA stop going south (North Ave Station) is near the Fox Theater and the Varsity (good place to stock up on cholesterol for that long airplane ride)


----------



## Irv (Jan 22, 2007)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Atlantans, for whatever reason, call our train "the train" rather than "the subway"--don't know why. Of course much of it is elevated.


We never used the word 'subway' when talking about MARTA, simply because any association with the New York subway and its famous 'ambiance' would have meant sure death for any funding. "Rapid Rail" was the choice, but I guess 'the train' is easier for most people.


----------



## rakmak (Jul 20, 2010)

How much is cab fare from the Amtrak station to the air port?


----------



## RHONDA (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi

Hve just got the news that the Crescent isn't running from New Orleans for our planned trip we have to pick it up in Atlanta. Due to timelines and fees and charges Mum and I will fly up. So we now have a day in Atlanta!! Couple of questions confirming ease of movement between airport and amtrak to check our bags...the marta to Martin Luther King memorial park and then back to amtrak? Is this a realistic day out?? Any all help appreciated.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 12, 2010)

*On my last visit to Atlanta, I had four hours before boarding the Crescent to NYP. The Amtrak*

*agent kindly gave me directions to Coca-Cola World. It was an interesting and enjoyable site.*

*Take the #110 bus downtown and walk a couple of blocks and you are there.*


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Dec 13, 2010)

RHONDA said:


> Hi
> 
> Hve just got the news that the Crescent isn't running from New Orleans for our planned trip we have to pick it up in Atlanta. Due to timelines and fees and charges Mum and I will fly up. So we now have a day in Atlanta!! Couple of questions confirming ease of movement between airport and amtrak to check our bags...the marta to Martin Luther King memorial park and then back to amtrak? Is this a realistic day out?? Any all help appreciated.


The Martin Luther King Center is on the Blue/Green Lines, which run east-west across the city. Coming from the airport, you would take a Red or Gold train northbound (the only direction you can go from the airport) to Five Points and go upstairs one level to board an eastbound Blue or Green Line train.

King Memorial station is in a neighborhood that is up and coming. Depending on how comfortable you are with neighborhoods like that, you might elect to take a cab from the station. However, the walk to the King Center is not too far, and I've never had any problems doing it in the past.

To return to the Amtrak station, you'd need to take a Blue or Green train westbound back to Five Points and transfer downstairs to a northbound Red or Gold train. Alight at Arts Center and follow signs to the bus bays. Please note that since this thread was started (in 2007), faregates have been installed between rail and bus. You can tap your Breeze card/ticket when you leave the faregates and that will give you a free transfer (on your card/ticket) to the bus. You'll want the 110 Bus northbound (the 23 also no longer exists). The 110 runs every 10-15 minutes, as I recall. It's about a 10 minute bus ride. Just tell the bus driver when you get on that you want off at the Amtrak station.

Remember, if you're checking bags, they must be in at Atlanta 1 hour prior to departure. The station gets very crowded (it's tiny), so either snag a bench early - or, if it's not raining, there's access to a little private park above the tracks accessible from the waiting room. You won't be able to go trackside until the departing passengers have gotten off the Crescent.


----------

